
The Feynman Lectures on Physics – The Complete Audio Collection (78 hrs) - bindidwodtj
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1eqLhPr09-6gJeiYD3L5qUZcKZJmq3bo5
======
pasttense01
Audio is not enough; you also need visual--back then when the books originally
came out instructors used black boards and slide projectors.

